

Facebook forces Timeline onto users by August 8 - dsr12
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/facebook/9446704/Facebook-forces-Timeline-onto-users-by-August-8.html

======
dsr12
In my account, I am seeing a message that timeline will be auto enabled on Aug
16. Has timeline resulted in an increased user interaction/revenue for
Facebook? or it is being pushed because it's challenging to continue
supporting 2 types of layouts?

